# TBT trends that you're glad are dead



## Aali

Before you comment *please* don't be rude and call out people. Don't post stuff like "REMEMBER WHEN XXX_TBTUSER_XXX DID THIS IS WAS SO CRINGEY!"

Now let's face it, there was trends/fads on here that have passed, some were cool, others not as much.

My least favorite was right when I joined, I noticed a lot of sigs saying something along the lines of 'Please donate tbt tp me so I can buy XXX! Or just asking for donations and some people got a lot from it to, I don't see this anymore thankfully


----------



## Nightmares

Omg it's so cringey when people ask for donations xD

If you're asking to borrow TBT from a friend it's ok, but no....noo


----------



## Aali

Nightmares said:


> Omg it's so cringey when people ask for donations xD
> 
> If you're asking to borrow TBT from a friend it's ok, but no....noo



yeah I just remember seeing it in the smallest font size on some people's sigs, it seems not many of those people are active anymore

I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about doing it once or twice


----------



## Zane

"1 post = 1 entry, post as much as you want in this giveaway!!! ends 2 weeks from now" 

I know they still exist but they seem less popular now that they're not allowed in the tbt marketplace lol (no h8 they were just a pet peeve because they clogged the activity stream for me). 

& I thought the people asking for tbt donations was more of a recent thing, but maybe I just didn't notice it before.


----------



## seliph

Is forum marriage dead yet


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> yeah I just remember seeing it in the smallest font size on some people's sigs, it seems not many of those people are active anymore
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about doing it once or twice



Lmaoo yeah xD
I saw these people actually getting donations, and I was like "I really want TBT for nothing too ;-;"
It was too cringey doe haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Is forum marriage dead yet



Ohh my gosh yeah, I forgot all about that


----------



## Aali

Zane said:


> "1 post = 1 entry, post as much as you want in this giveaway!!! ends 2 weeks from now"
> 
> I know they still exist but they seem less popular now that they're not allowed in the tbt marketplace lol (no h8 they were just a pet peeve because they clogged the activity stream for me).
> 
> & I thought the people asking for tbt donations was more of a recent thing, but maybe I just didn't notice it before.



I remember those someone did a "1000th poster wins some bells and hybrids" that ended months ago and they are still inactive, i felt bad for the winner

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Is forum marriage dead yet



omg I remembered those >_< I hope so


----------



## Justin

Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.


----------



## Red Cat

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



It's super annoying. We should publicly shame those users.


----------



## Ashtot

Aali said:


> Before you comment *please* don't be rude and call out people. Don't post stuff like "REMEMBER WHEN XXX_TBTUSER_XXX DID THIS IS WAS SO CRINGEY!"
> 
> Now let's face it, there was trends/fads on here that have passed, some were cool, others not as much.
> 
> My least favorite was right when I joined, I noticed a lot of sigs saying something along the lines of 'Please donate tbt tp me so I can buy XXX! Or just asking for donations and some people got a lot from it to, I don't see this anymore thankfully



yeah especially when people ask for 10k tbt bells xD so cringey


----------



## Aali

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



Yeah I tried it once and didn't really like. Plus staring at all the light colored text always gave me headaches


----------



## Nightmares

Ashtot said:


> yeah especially when people ask for 10k tbt bells xD so cringey



Have you seen the VMs on "rich" member's pages? "plz donate!!1!11!1" like stfu


----------



## Javocado

Nightmares said:


> Have you seen the VMs on "rich" member's pages? "plz donate!!1!11!1" like stfu



I agree strongly.


----------



## Nightmares

Javocado said:


> I agree strongly.



IT'S CALLED A JOKE!!11??!?!??!

Pretty hilarious you found that, though, kudos to you


----------



## Cadbberry

TBT post to win giveaways, like them but so hard to keep up with, kinda glad they are a bit more fair now


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



Don't kawaii police me.

Also Jav I literally laughed outloud.

Really just the text trend though tbh.


----------



## Nightmares

Huehue


----------



## Corrie

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



I was JUST about to post about this! I am SO glad it's gone. It was a killer to read S:


----------



## jiny

forum marriages. i used to take part in them but now that i look back it was so cringy.


----------



## Nightmares

kianli said:


> forum marriages. i used to take part in them but now that i look back it was so cringy.



I remember when I was jealous that Pocky and Sparro got "married".
 //writhes on the ground, wailing


----------



## Llust

the word salty, marriages, donations, small and impossible to read text, izzy reincarnated


----------



## Nightmares

stardusk said:


> the word salty, marriages, donations, small and impossible to read text, izzy reincarnated



Omfg yes salty

You don't know how many times I've been called that


----------



## Horus

When will collectibles die


----------



## Cadbberry

A certain tumblr blog references


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

All the tiny light pink fonts were horrible, thank the turts it's over. Also when like literally everyone had the same sig avi combo from some game, it was hard to tell people apart... those were dark times.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Nightmares said:


> Omg it's so cringey when people ask for donations xD
> 
> If you're asking to borrow TBT from a friend it's ok, but no....noo



Yes I remember a few users (that I'm not going to name names for obvious reasons)
who would go around on random profiles and beg for tbt...like please
earn it yourself like everybody else...it isn't hard...

I remember when loads of people wrote in small bright coloured
font...please..I have bad eye sight has it is...why would you do this?!


----------



## Togekid

I shouldn't have to highlight your flipping text and download a Chrome Web Store text enlargement extension just to read what you have to say. Please.  Lol I remember 2014 TBT like it was yesterday


----------



## focus

im so glad i wasnt on tbt before december 2015 wtf is a forum marriage


----------



## Seroja

Somebody please explain to us what the heck was forum marriages.


----------



## tearypastel

focus said:


> im so glad i wasnt on tbt before december 2015 wtf is a forum marriage





Seroja said:


> Somebody please explain to us what the heck was forum marriages.



so like two users ((ex. sparro and pocky)) decided they were gonna get married! so they made a thread in the basement, and had users that were their groomsmen and bridesmaids and stuff, literally roleplayed a wedding and then put 'married to sparro since xx-xx-xxxx' in their sig. overall it was the most cringest thing ever thank god it died out around about the time i got here.


----------



## Aestivate

Pretty much what other people said. 

*- *Tiny/pink coloured unreadable fonts. 
*- *Forum marriages.
*- *Compliment fishing posts in the WDYLL thread.
*- *Giveaways where you buy entries.
*- *The fact that some users were posting over 150 messages every single day, from which some could easily be seen as spam.
*- *The forum groups based on collectibles, who somehow managed to create a forum war between different groups. 

Those are mainly the trends I saw going downhill (luckily). Unfortunately, the begging for the restock of collectibles still seems to be a trend.


----------



## Seroja

tearypastel said:


> so like two users ((ex. sparro and pocky)) decided they were gonna get married! so they made a thread in the basement, and had users that were their groomsmen and bridesmaids and stuff, literally roleplayed a wedding and then put 'married to sparro since xx-xx-xxxx' in their sig. overall it was the most cringest thing ever thank god it died out around about the time i got here.



Thanks, good thing I wasn't active back then, otherwise I would've probably joined in the cringefest. Who's to know.


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



i'm very guilty of doing this in the past! one week i'd have size one pale pink text, next week i'd have bold, italicised maroon text. looking back at it, it was odd but at the time i was adamant that it was normal and the size one pale pink was not problematic. 

additionally, i'm glad we don't have weddings or as many petitions these days.


----------



## visibleghost

forum weddings are so  cringy,  haven't seen them on here but i've seen them on other forums in the past...

but as for tbt trends, like many others have said i'm glad that the tiny pink text trend is kind of gone. there were a lot more users writing like that like 8 months ago.

also the "price my art!!!" threads. they're alright but it was annoying that they were everywhere....also some of them just posted like one 20 min sketch or something and got mad if people didn't say it was going to sell for hundreds of tbt :<


----------



## N a t

I was a lurking guest back in 2014, and never noticed anything since I only lurked on a few of the pages that explained little hacks like Villager placement and cycling. I'm glad there wasn't anything too terrible when I finally joined. I was never exposed to any of... THIS...


----------



## OverRatedcx

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



I've only witnessed a few people like this since I've joined o.o God knows what it would have been like with more of 'em.


----------



## himeki

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



uwot


----------



## Alienfish

yeah these stupid "buy tickets" when it's supposed to be a giveaway bruh.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



This, this and this so much! It gets super-duper annoying when people think it's acceptable to just use abnormal font settings to make them stand out from the rest. Like, if they were just making their text dark blue for some reason, I'd have no issue with it, but small pale print? Why?!

Not to mention, copying and pasting the same BBCode stuff each time must be a right pain for them.

Hint: Selecting the text often makes it more readable. I think I went a little too far exaggerating the issue here.


----------



## Lauren

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



This drove me INSANE especially during Mafia, plz. 

I disliked the **** posters, 200+ posts per day during the cycling fiasco 2 years ago, hell on earth that caused soooooo many arguments on the IRC. 

Damn wait, also the "I'm going to post I'm leaving threads plz rub my ego so I don't leave" they got right on my nerves too!!!!! Damn it.

And the day Kayla left me, sad day. RIP in pieces Kayla.


----------



## King Dorado

Lauren said:


> And the day Kayla left me, sad day. RIP in pieces Kayla.



why did Kayla leave?


----------



## f11

Petitions for x.... oh wait.


----------



## RainbowCherry

I bet so many people have said this but... those people who typed in little, pink text. It's not cute, it's a pain.


----------



## Superpenguin

The "Ask so-so" threads.


----------



## brownboy102

Superpenguin said:


> The "Ask so-so" threads.



I remember back in 2014 when there was literally pages full of em in the basement


----------



## ZetaFunction

- Petitions.... like, you've seen so many get closed and the mods/admins directing you to post in the suggestions thread but you don't.  Not to mention none of it will ever happen.  It just clogs the Bell Tree HQ and makes it harder for the mods to answer people's questions :/
- The people who beg for 10k TBT, like... I don't care if you beg for a little TBT for an add-on or something but when you go around begging the rich for large chunks/rare collectibles, it's really irritating
- The spike of kawaii desu weeaboo members who obsess over anime and have that tiny invisible font that makes you blind from trying to read it and when they attempt to speak in slang japanese omfg
- Shtposting/chitposting threads in brewster's.  LOL it's not that hard to see that some people are poor and desperate and will do anything to earn some TBT or get attention
- "Judge and value my art!" threads and art shops on here that overprice their work by a ton.  Seriously, maybe you'd get more customers and less hatred if you: A) had better art, B) weren't so rude to other artists, and C) don't sell it all for RLC/high TBT prices.  Just sayin'
- 1 post = 1 entry giveaways.  It lags TBT almost as bad as restocks.  Thank you mods/admins for banning it.

And unfortunately, this also but it still happens:
- People who take tons from restocks and either hoard it or resell it for 20 times the price guide.  I don't care if you want a full line-up of spellectables, or options to have to change up your line-ups.  It really pisses me off though to see people literally only buying or participating in events just to resell for tbt, and inflate it.  Like... and then they complain that no one buys their collectibles after 20 pages in a row of bumps.
I plan on making out ahead with this restock, and earning a good chunk of TBT, but I also plan on deflating some items too.  It just really frustrates me...

sorry for the wall of ranting lmao it's just people on here really know how to annoy others


----------



## Superpenguin

Sparro said:


> I remember back in 2014 when there was literally pages full of em in the basement


I remember when I had one.


----------



## brownboy102

Superpenguin said:


> I remember when I had one.



I can almost faintly remember that
Mine still is kinda active but I only bump it when I literally have nothing else to do


----------



## Aali

I agree with Lucanosa on the art shop thing
I'm not gonna spend all my tbt on one drawing
So I just lurk the museum. 

But I can see the "how much is this worth" threads. Some people want to know if their art is good. But I don't agree with the "have better art" part. 

Not everyone who likes to make art can be super talented. 
Before SAI on my external hardrive died i sold art. It want the best. But I liked it and only charged 15tbt for the people who liked it too


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> I can almost faintly remember that
> Mine still is kinda active but I only bump it when I literally have nothing else to do



Lmao I still bump mine occasionally xD
Shame I'm unpopular so no one asks me anything ahaha


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> Lmao I still bump mine occasionally xD
> Shame I'm unpopular so no one asks me anything ahaha



Me too, I have a bad habit of bumping mine


----------



## tae

i'm so glad playing mafia helped me break my typing in gray font habit.


----------



## Trundle

#blogtree

and

"TBT 1.0... I was there!"


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle said:


> #blogtree
> 
> and
> 
> "TBT 1.0... I was there!"



Did you say TBT 1.0? I was there.


----------



## N e s s

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.



But Trundle has taught me that I need to type all my posts like this, so whats the problem?


----------



## seliph

Aestivate said:


> *- *Compliment fishing posts in the WDYLL thread.



This is far from dead lmao
If only


----------



## Lauren

King Dad said:


> why did Kayla leave?



Reasons for that cannot be discussed


----------



## Trundle

Lauren said:


> Reasons for that cannot be discussed



she grew up


----------



## Lauren

Trundle said:


> she grew up



Other things played a part dear.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> All the tiny light pink fonts were horrible, thank the turts it's over. Also when like literally everyone had the same sig avi combo from some game, it was hard to tell people apart... those were dark times.



well people still have FE fates or random kpop dudes peeps never heard about.

oh and yeah "donate for animated avatar pls" sig.. like bruh just post or resell stuff and you can get sht in a few days


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> she grew up



I wish I could grow up


----------



## tae

Moko said:


> well people still have FE fates or random kpop dudes peeps never heard about.



i think if someone has an idol as their signature/avatar they've probably heard about them.. which is why it's their sig/avatar. just because you don't know who they are, does not mean everyone does not know who they are.


----------



## Alienfish

taesaek said:


> i think if someone has an idol as their signature/avatar they've probably heard about them.. which is why it's their sig/avatar. just because you don't know who they are, does not mean everyone does not know who they are.



i meant it as people not listening to that kind of music not knowing about them, hell i have no idea about FE fates either so.

and yeah i don't expect people to get my avatar either...


----------



## seliph

taesaek said:


> i think if someone has an idol as their signature/avatar they've probably heard about them.. which is why it's their sig/avatar. just because you don't know who they are, does not mean everyone does not know who they are.



I think she meant other people don't know them but I wouldn't be surprised if everyone and their grandma knows who Suga is at this point, at least by face.


----------



## Alienfish

nvll said:


> I think she meant other people don't know them but I wouldn't be surprised if everyone and their grandma knows who Suga is at this point, at least by face.



the kpop guy? nah i don't lol.

and yes correct. also glad people somewhat stopped using bae flipping' everywhere.


----------



## Lauren

Cory said:


> I wish I could grow up



CORY DUDE NOT SPOKEN TO YOU FOR AGES.

Back on topic though, but I'm sure many people would agree with me on this...

The bell tree confessions. That was the **** side of tumblr and it upset far too many people including myself.


----------



## Nightmares

Lauren said:


> CORY DUDE NOT SPOKEN TO YOU FOR AGES.
> 
> Back on topic though, but I'm sure many people would agree with me on this...
> 
> The bell tree confessions. That was the **** side of tumblr and it upset far too many people including myself.



I honestly miss the confessions 

The new one failed rip


----------



## Irelia

when ur trying to sell something and u specifically say "offer"
but people insist on going "how much?"

wait this trend isn't dead. *sigh*


----------



## Nightmares

Shirayuki said:


> when ur trying to sell something and u specifically say "offer"
> but people insist on going "how much?"
> 
> wait this trend isn't dead. *sigh*



Oh my gosh yes

Also: when you say "PM if interested" and people reply to the thread instead; and when people offer stupid things like 1TBT or shop price xD


----------



## Trundle

Jojo Man 1TBT gift cards


----------



## Aali

Shirayuki said:


> when ur trying to sell something and u specifically say "offer"
> but people insist on going "how much?"
> 
> wait this trend isn't dead. *sigh*



THIS

I HATE THIS WITH A PASSION

There is at least one person like this in any selling thread I make

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh yes
> 
> Also: when you say "PM if interested" and people reply to the thread instead; and when people offer stupid things like 1TBT or shop price xD



I'm the opposite XD I'll say "please don't pm just post here"
And then they pm me


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> THIS
> 
> I HATE THIS WITH A PASSION
> 
> There is at least one person like this in any selling thread I make
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite XD I'll say "please don't pm just post here"
> And then they pm me



Ahaha, either way they don't do what you ask xD


----------



## tomothy

remember when there was a bunch of teams for collectibles


----------



## Nightmares

Lemon Pop said:


> remember when there was a bunch of teams for collectibles



Rip Team Popsicle 2k16

Also rip popsicle prices


----------



## K9Ike

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.







r u feeling it now mr krabs


----------



## himeki

the "please give me free art" threads  its ok to maybe have 1 and not really beg but there used to be a thread called Looking for Freebies which I think every artist got pissed at lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> Jojo Man 1TBT gift cards



oh dear god

and yeah glad confessions ended like yay elitist blog.


----------



## Minties

Lauren said:


> CORY DUDE NOT SPOKEN TO YOU FOR AGES.
> 
> Back on topic though, but I'm sure many people would agree with me on this...
> 
> The bell tree confessions. That was the **** side of tumblr and it upset far too many people including myself.



Also bell tree compliments. 

In general, glad the old clique of irc has died off because it was a lot of circle jerking and back stabbing.

Also glad that people that don't even play mafia have stopped over-using salty on the forums. (now if only we could get the young mafia players to stop over-using it)


----------



## Cory

Minties said:


> Also bell tree compliments.
> 
> In general, glad the old clique of irc has died off because it was a lot of circle jerking and back stabbing.
> 
> Also glad that people that don't even play mafia have stopped over-using salty on the forums. (now if only we could get the young mafia players to stop over-using it)



Yea that makes me really salty 



Lauren said:


> CORY DUDE NOT SPOKEN TO YOU FOR AGES.
> 
> Back on topic though, but I'm sure many people would agree with me on this...
> 
> The bell tree confessions. That was the **** side of tumblr and it upset far too many people including myself.



Yea. How are you?


----------



## Alienfish

But yeah in general this game trading stuff, even if some random crap is still allowed with free points games. Like I don't think I'd ever trade an actual game for a pixel but each to their own.


----------



## Aali

Trundle said:


> Jojo Man 1TBT gift cards



What was this? I never heard of this


----------



## ok.sean

not really dead but the super-obsessive koreaboos kinda make me cringe


----------



## Nightmares

ok.sean said:


> not really dead but the super-obsessive koreaboos kinda make me cringe



Hmm, same with weeaboos


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> well people still have FE fates or random kpop dudes peeps never heard about.
> 
> oh and yeah "donate for animated avatar pls" sig.. like bruh just post or resell stuff and you can get sht in a few days



idk i think the people who have them now are just people who like the game lol

i mean mine is just an amazing birthday gift from keitara of my fates character so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Hmm, same with weeaboos



so you


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> idk i think the people who have them now are just people who like the game lol
> 
> i mean mine is just an amazing birthday gift from keitara of my fates character so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> so you



Lmao good try, but I'm not a weeaboo 
Anyway, you like Japanese things more than me, it's seems, so it's stupid of you to say that :^)


----------



## Piezahummy

People who can't draw and go say **** about works of other artists in The Museum and stuff like that


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I guess they are hyped but as in reply to the person who commented before me.
-

Also yeah Jojo Man oh my god I really hope we don't get this again now that we can trade codes in small scales again.


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Lmao good try, but I'm not a weeaboo
> Anyway, you like Japanese things more than me, it's seems, so it's stupid of you to say that :^)



your user title is in japanese.

also just because i like japanese things doesnt make me a weeaboo.


----------



## Alienfish

Piezahummy said:


> People who can't draw and go say **** about works of other artists in The Museum and stuff like that



Yeah.. Like people obviously not getting they make like chibi or random art yet people comment like it's supposed to be proper or something.


----------



## Aali

Moko said:


> Yeah.. Like people obviously not getting they make like chibi or random art yet people comment like it's supposed to be proper or something.



I hate showing my drawings people say its trashy (as in its garbage), unporpotioned, and ugly :/


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> I hate showing my drawings people say its trashy (as in its garbage), unporpotioned, and ugly :/



Yeah some people are too much "you're crappy u can't draw legs kthxbye" .. like bruh get a life. I mean if you're gonna criticize do it like you should and tell people what they do good and what needs improvements and such..


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> your user title is in japanese.
> 
> also just because i like japanese things doesnt make me a weeaboo.



You're just contradicting yourself here


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> You're just contradicting yourself here



lol this. just because i used to have a portuguese user title makes me some rabid person? lmao


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> lol this. just because i used to have a portuguese user title makes me some rabid person? lmao



how does portugese related to rabid people


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> lol this. just because i used to have a portuguese user title makes me some rabid person? lmao



Ahahahah oh my gosh, you're making me laugh so much xD


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> how does portugese related to rabid people



it was just a joke with people having user titles in different languages.. sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Ahahahah oh my gosh, you're making me laugh so much xD



de nada.. and since i usually do have fun.


----------



## cIementine

MayorEvvie said:


> your user title is in japanese.
> 
> also just because i like japanese things doesnt make me a weeaboo.



that's a bit hypocritical. by the logic that her having a Japanese user title makes her a weeb, your anime-styled avatar and signature would also make you one? lmao


----------



## Aali

pumpkins said:


> that's a bit hypocritical. by the logic that her having a Japanese user title makes her a weeb, your anime-styled avatar and signature would also make you one? lmao



There is a difference from being a weeaboo (someone OBBESED with Japan) and someone who respects the culture :3


Please don't fight guys


----------



## himeki

pumpkins said:


> that's a bit hypocritical. by the logic that her having a Japanese user title makes her a weeb, your anime-styled avatar and signature would also make you one? lmao



its not only that its her behaviour as well, the user title was just a point that was obvious right there and then
also its art by my friend lol


----------



## cIementine

MayorEvvie said:


> its not only that its her behaviour as well, the user title was just a point that was obvious right there and then
> also its art by my friend lol



what are you the weeb police lmao
cute art tho ? :'^)

does team popsicle count as a trend? not sure if it's still there and i don't really mind if it's dead or not but i do remember the 'team popsicle!!1!' signatures aha.


----------



## himeki

pumpkins said:


> what are you the weeb police lmao
> cute art tho ? :'^)
> 
> does team popsicle count as a trend? not sure if it's still there and i don't really mind if it's dead or not but i do remember the 'team popsicle!!1!' signatures aha.



nope :^)


also team popsicle haha, it was alright for a bit but it died when they got a group and miharu disappeared.


----------



## Cadbberry

pumpkins said:


> what are you the weeb police lmao
> cute art tho ? :'^)
> 
> does team popsicle count as a trend? not sure if it's still there and i don't really mind if it's dead or not but i do remember the 'team popsicle!!1!' signatures aha.



Well it made a movement of people who were starting collectable groups


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> its not only that its her behaviour as well, the user title was just a point that was obvious right there and then
> also its art by my friend lol



Wait what 
My "behaviour"?

Where do you see me like: "omgg kawaii desu ne~! Night-chan desu~!" xD
Did you forgot your introduction post


----------



## Alienfish

^in their dreams apparently.

also aw no fight


----------



## Cadbberry

Lets stay on topic guys


----------



## Aali

Please stop fighting I really don't want to ask a mod to close this


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> Please stop fighting I really don't want to ask a mod to close this



Sorry, we're not fighting doe

But whatever 
the weeaboo discussion can continue elsewhere I suppose


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Sorry, we're not fighting doe
> 
> But whatever
> the weeaboo discussion can continue elsewhere I suppose



where youre blocked on pretty much everywhere for me


----------



## Aali

ok, back to the thread topic


----------



## Alienfish

OKAY SO POST A LOT AND NO RESTOCK WEEKEND ALRIGHT.


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> where youre blocked on pretty much everywhere for me



And you wonder why so many people hate you

//ANYWAY SORRY


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> And you wonder why so many people hate you
> 
> //ANYWAY SORRY



i dont care? people are entitled to their opinions


----------



## Cadbberry

I am glad that the trend of people starting 10 threads asking for their OC to get drawn, seems to be on its way out


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> i dont care? people are entitled to their opinions



I've heard you complain about **** like that many times, so you do care

Anyway, we should stop here.
If you'd like to continue the....discussion...elsewhere, feel free to be block me from whatever :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unblock......rip my typing

You get what I mean x

- - - Post Merge - - -

*xD

Ded

- - - Post Merge - - -

SO YEAH TINY PINK FONT AMIRITE


----------



## Alienfish

Lol you guys. 

also I wish all these apples vs. orange threads could die like you need one for every thing?


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> I am glad that the trend of people starting 10 threads asking for their OC to get drawn, seems to be on its way out



this omfg. im ok with buying threads but the "give me free art ones" make me want to rip my eyeballs out


----------



## Nightmares

Yeah, there's been so many "x vs x" threads lately


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> this omfg. im ok with buying threads but the "give me free art ones" make me want to rip my eyeballs out



I don't mind art threads but yeah really, ain't one thread enough lmao


----------



## Chris

*Nightmares* & *Evvie*, please keep your personal issues/discussion out of this thread.


----------



## Nightmares

Tina said:


> *Nightmares* & *Evvie*, please keep your personal issues/discussion out of this thread.



Yep, we've stopped now, sorry


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, there's been so many "x vs x" threads lately



yeah what did even start it..? boys v. girls?


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> yeah what did even start it..? boys v. girls?



Hmm...honestly not sure


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> yeah what did even start it..? boys v. girls?



boys v girls was like a year ago now tho


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> boys v girls was like a year ago now tho



yeah there have been a few though. or yeah idek whatever started the massproducing lol


----------



## pandapples

Moko said:


> Lol you guys.
> 
> also I wish all these apples vs. orange threads could die like you need one for every thing?



Pretty much only posting on those threads atm to get the post count up but yeah these are getting a lil ridiculous


----------



## cIementine

monday v. tuesday which is better? xoxo


----------



## Alienfish

pandapples said:


> Pretty much only posting on those threads atm to get the post count up but yeah these are getting a lil ridiculous



yeah i guess they are good for that but that's lit the only thing there now lol


----------



## jiny

ok.sean said:


> not really dead but the super-obsessive koreaboos kinda make me cringe



i don't see koreaboos, i just see people who like k-pop. just because someone has a k-pop related avatar/sig doesn't mean you're a koreaboo. sigh.


----------



## GuyWithThePie

I've been here since 2012 and I've never heard of these "forum marriages" before. Then again, I'm probably one of the least active users here, so there's that. I do remember when people would make their text all tiny and pink though, man that was annoying.


----------



## himeki

GuyWithThePie said:


> I've been here since 2012 and I've never heard of these "forum marriages" before. Then again, I'm probably one of the least active users here, so there's that. I do remember when people would make their text all tiny and pink though, man that was annoying.



and in those four years you've made 225 posts so uh you're not really active

yeah kpop doesn't mean koreaboo btw


----------



## Cudon

There was a time when a looot of people had gfx sigs and imo gfx sigs just look tacky. I mean I'm sure a good amount of skill and time went into making them but god no. Glad they're rarer now.

I guess ask me anything threads have gotten rarer too but they're still there. Such useless threads. 

A recent trend or change in behavior that I've noticed is that people have gotten a bit greedier when it comes to tbt, cycling and whatever isn't free anymore and people obsess over collectibles even more than before. Don't think thats dying anytime soon though. 
Another trend that's prob not gonna die anytime soon is the amount of the new Fire emblem avatars, sigs and whatnot. Don't really hate the game or anything but it's weird how many have that everywhere.


----------



## leftTBT

---


----------



## LethalLulu

The only trends that piss me off on tbt are still trends, so it's hard to bring up any of them lol.
I guess I'm glad the confessions died.  I've had some terrible things said to me on the internet, but the only thing that ever affected me personally was said on there.


----------



## oath2order

LethalLulu said:


> The only trends that piss me off on tbt are still trends, so it's hard to bring up any of them lol.
> I guess I'm glad the confessions died.  I've had some terrible things said to me on the internet, but the only thing that ever affected me personally was said on there.



Oh, what current trends tho


----------



## LethalLulu

oath2order said:


> Oh, what current trends tho



Using the word "salty" in any sense that doesn't involve gaming, calling people koreeaboos for liking kpop (same goes for weaboo for liking anime), sucking up or talking about mods in the most annoying way (ie "OOOH LOOOOK A MOOOOOOOOODDD, WHAT ARE YUUU DUIN HERE??!!"), "m9", and not reading someone's post correctly or putting words into their mouth.  I sound like a big ****** complaining about this stuff, but it's just small things that annoy me.


----------



## oath2order

LethalLulu said:


> Using the word "salty" in any sense that doesn't involve gaming, calling people koreeaboos for liking kpop (same goes for weaboo for liking anime), sucking up or talking about mods in the most annoying way (ie "OOOH LOOOOK A MOOOOOOOOODDD, WHAT ARE YUUU DUIN HERE??!!"), "m9", and not reading someone's post correctly or putting words into their mouth.  I sound like a big ****** complaining about this stuff, but it's just small things that annoy me.



Oh, the "salty" is a trend? That's been going on for a while with mafia.

I think the mod-sucking up is gonna go away after the apps are done tbh


----------



## LethalLulu

oath2order said:


> Oh, the "salty" is a trend? That's been going on for a while with mafia.
> 
> I think the mod-sucking up is gonna go away after the apps are done tbh



It's dying a bit, which is good, but I still see users throwing it around incorrectly.  
I was thinking the same thing, and oh boy, I hope so.


----------



## Cudon

I dunno but it feels like sucking up to mods has always been there and it's always been annoying. I guess it's gotten stronger now that they're looking for new mods, but haven't been keeping up with that.
And the whole putting words in someones mouth has been a thing for a while too. Tumblr leaked here a long time ago.


----------



## Nightmares

Calling people edgy for dumbass reasons....that....that needs to stop lmao


----------



## Corrie

Those tacky, kawaii town signatures that animate and sparkle. I have seen less of them but they are still annoying and look the same. S:


----------



## Seroja

LethalLulu said:


> It's dying a bit, which is good, but I still see users throwing it around incorrectly.
> I was thinking the same thing, and oh boy, I hope so.



Where does the word salty originate from actually? I've seen people using that word around on other social media platforms to describe someone being sour over something so I guess people picked up from that? But what's the origin? I've always been curious. Just like 'sipping/sips tea'.


----------



## Albuns

I don't mind the small font sizes too much, but the pastel colors got a bit cumbersome after a while of reading through posts with them.


----------



## estypest

I've been away from the forum for a while, glad to see plenty of people have mentioned the whole pastel/tiny font trend. Also the bob religion stuff was a bit tedious after a while, I assume that has gone away too o__o


----------



## Alienfish

estypest said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while, glad to see plenty of people have mentioned the whole pastel/tiny font trend. Also the bob religion stuff was a bit tedious after a while, I assume that has gone away too o__o



the group is still there i think but yeah those threads were anoying


----------



## KarlaKGB

who cares, theres never a shortage of new dumpster trends


----------



## raeyoung

I hated the marrying. Blech. Caused some drama I'd rather not go into. Mostly cuz I was a tiny bit involved in that drama.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Justin said:


> Might just be me but I feel like the number of users/posts using a different font/size/colour as basically their primary text has gone down a lot in the past year. There was a time where waaay too many folks were writing with their tiny pink text or whatnot.


You should, uh, get rid of that. Make all font comic sans size 14.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tearypastel said:


> so like two users ((ex. sparro and pocky)) decided they were gonna get married! so they made a thread in the basement, and had users that were their groomsmen and bridesmaids and stuff, literally roleplayed a wedding and then put 'married to sparro since xx-xx-xxxx' in their sig. overall it was the most cringest thing ever thank god it died out around about the time i got here.



stuff like this just makes me glad I basically never touch the basement


----------



## visibleghost

i'm glad not as many people write OTL/orz anymore it sounds so ugly ...


----------



## Aali

lencurryboy said:


> i'm glad not as many people write OTL/orz anymore it sounds so ugly ...



What are those?


----------



## Horus

LethalLulu said:


> Using the word "salty" in any sense that doesn't involve gaming, calling people koreeaboos for liking kpop (same goes for weaboo for liking anime), sucking up or talking about mods in the most annoying way (ie "OOOH LOOOOK A MOOOOOOOOODDD, WHAT ARE YUUU DUIN HERE??!!"), "m9", and not reading someone's post correctly or putting words into their mouth.  I sound like a big ****** complaining about this stuff, but it's just small things that annoy me.


Sounds like you need use of my Avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







KarlaKGB said:


> who cares, theres never a shortage of new dumpster trends



It's so true. Probably why Justin has more posts on Neogaf


----------



## visibleghost

Aali said:


> What are those?



emojis of a sort that is supposed to look like a person on their knees OTL o is head T is torsh and arms and L are the legs
orz same thing, o is head r is arms z is legs.


----------



## mogyay

lencurryboy said:


> i'm glad not as many people write OTL/orz anymore it sounds so ugly ...



everytime i see OTL i have to google it, every single time


----------



## Seroja

mogyay said:


> everytime i see OTL i have to google it, every single time



I just automatically read it as "oh the life" in my head every time.


----------



## Heyden

I can't wait for the 'sell me 4 shop price plzzz xdddd' trend to die


----------



## Qwerty111

size 1 coloured text- oh wait


----------



## oath2order

I can't wait for petitions to die


----------



## N e s s

oath2order said:


> I can't wait for petitions to die



i can't wait for you to di- wait no thats mean.


----------



## oath2order

N e s s said:


> i can't wait for you to di- wait no thats mean.



Sit down.


----------



## Cudon

oath2order said:


> I can't wait for petitions to die


Wait what? Are there petitions on here or smth?


----------



## Nightmares

Dinomates said:


> Wait what? Are there petitions on here or smth?



The second result on this sub-forum is a petition lmaoo


----------



## Cudon

Nightmares said:


> The second result on this sub-forum is a petition lmaoo


But what are they for? Literally never noticed one


----------



## Nightmares

Dinomates said:


> But what are they for? Literally never noticed one



Mostly collectible restocks 

They're pointless though


----------



## mogyay

Nightmares said:


> Mostly collectible restocks
> 
> They're pointless though



i think people have got quite hopeful since the 'restock the create a group' was successful


----------



## N e s s

mogyay said:


> i think people have got quite hopeful since the 'restock the create a group' was successful



The difference between that and the collectible restocks is that the "Create a group" restock was for a community (Aka Team Popsicle) and a large majority of people supported having a real group.

The collectible restock petitions however were usually just for someone's own wants and needs, and also usually suggestions for the mods to create things.


----------



## LethalLulu

Another trend I hate which will probably never die, is begging.
Something I hate more, though?  People who enable the beggars by donating to them.


----------



## seliph

Tbh the complaining about tiny/coloured fonts is more annoying than the fonts themselves

Especially that people pride themselves in bullying people about their _font_ of all things


----------



## himeki

TBH if I type in a weird font or colour it's because I'm trying to gain more tbt from my post :I


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> TBH if I type in a weird font or colour it's because I'm trying to gain more tbt from my post :I



Does that actually make a difference?  Have you tested it?  That's be really interesting if it actually included coding.  You could just set the font color to black, like I did here.


----------



## Justin

MayorEvvie said:


> TBH if I type in a weird font or colour it's because I'm trying to gain more tbt from my post :I





LethalLulu said:


> Does that actually make a difference?  Have you tested it?  That's be really interesting if it actually included coding.  You could just set the font color to black, like I did here.



It doesn't affect bell gain in any way. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> It doesn't affect bell gain in any way. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



It would be crazy if it did XD had me freaking out people


----------



## seliph

*Could you imagine if that were true*


----------



## Cadbberry

nvll said:


> *Could you imagine if that were true*



So many users would be rich


----------



## seliph

Cadbberry said:


> So many users would be rich



*I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't do this for the $$$$*


----------



## Seroja

The begging trend is starting to get on my nerves. Die pls.


----------



## Cadbberry

Seroja said:


> The begging trend is starting to get on my nerves. Die pls.



Begging and the asking for store price thing


----------



## ZetaFunction

nvll said:


> *I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't do this for the $$$$*



LOL too bad quoting others doesn't earn TBT too.... it'd be faster to just multi-quote everyone in an entire thread and BAM instant mulah *$$$$$*


----------



## mogyay

it's so so lovely and generous of people who sell it to others for store price (or free) but i feel bad for the countless people that didn't resort to asking/begging


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> LOL too bad quoting others doesn't earn TBT too.... it'd be faster to just multi-quote everyone in an entire thread and BAM instant mulah *$$$$$*



What if you quoted a huge paragraph and "accidently" deleted part of the code ;D ;D ;D ;D amirite


----------



## himeki

Justin said:


> It doesn't affect bell gain in any way. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



thats weird because whenever ive used different text fonts and stuff ive always gained more?


----------



## LambdaDelta

nvll said:


> *Could you imagine if that were true*



*i*_*f*_ _*i*_*t* *w**a**s**,* *t**h**e**n* *c**e**r**t**a**i**n* *p**e**o**p**l**e* *w**o**u**l**d* *b**e* *p**o**s**t**i**n**g* *s**o**m**e**t**h*i*n**g* *l**i**k*e *t**h**i**s*


----------



## Cudon

LambdaDelta said:


> *i*_*f*_ _*i*_*t* *w**a**s**,* *t**h**e**n* *c**e**r**t**a**i**n* *p**e**o**p**l**e* *w**o**u**l**d* *b**e* *p**o**s**t**i**n**g* *s**o**m**e**t**h*i*n**g* *l**i**k*e *t**h**i**s*


Wow, you put wayyy too much effort into that


----------



## N e s s

LambdaDelta said:


> *i*_*f*_ _*i*_*t* *w**a**s**,* *t**h**e**n* *c**e**r**t**a**i**n* *p**e**o**p**l**e* *w**o**u**l**d* *b**e* *p**o**s**t**i**n**g* *s**o**m**e**t**h*i*n**g* *l**i**k*e *t**h**i**s*



oh god...how could you spend time to make this???


----------



## LambdaDelta

MayorEvvie said:


> thats weird because whenever ive used different text fonts and stuff ive always gained more?



I just got .7 myself with that wonderful not at all basically completely illegible post above, which seems way smaller than it should be if it did count that stuff, considering how huge a wall it is without the bbcode doing its job

perhaps it was something else that made you think it was because of bbcode?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Wow, you put wayyy too much effort into that



yes, I honestly did



N e s s said:


> oh god...how could you spend time to make this???



boredom and insane dedication


----------



## LethalLulu

Yah, I had a hunch it didn't work like that lol.


----------

